# fishing this weekend.



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

is anybody heading out for the NE wind saturday? anyone think the pups will be out? good luck
JAmes:fishing:


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

*Spots*

Anyone think the SPOT bite will be on??


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

it was on bigtime last weekend but idk how its gonna be this weekend togman
JAmes


----------



## Spring Break '92 (Sep 15, 2009)

NE wind? Come on, you've got to be being sarcastic.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

spring break wat do you mean? theyre calling for a NE on Saturday


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

spot are usually always on . but ive been getting trout at rudee inlet off the surf


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

is there a pier to fish of at rudee inlet or just surf?


----------



## Spring Break '92 (Sep 15, 2009)

In my experience with any kind of fishing, a north or an east wind is the worst kind of wind.


----------



## Jaron (Nov 27, 2008)

Spring Break '92 said:


> In my experience with any kind of fishing, a north or an east wind is the worst kind of wind.


mix it up a north east wind is good for certain locations


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Spring Break '92 said:


> In my experience with any kind of fishing, a north or an east wind is the worst kind of wind.


If it is NE and in your face, as long as it is not puffing too bad, is a good wind for catching fish.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

yea in my opinion a NE is the best for Pups


----------



## Spring Break '92 (Sep 15, 2009)

Huh, maybe I'll give that a try.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Spring Break '92 said:


> Huh, maybe I'll give that a try.


Nah dont bother man... Nothing to be caught when theres a NE wind 

:beer:


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

theres just a big controversy with the NE wind thing. idk i just go by my beliefs. good luck
JAmes


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

croaker83 said:


> is there a pier to fish of at Rudee inlet or just surf?


Really - neither surf nor pier. It's the shore of an inlet. Not a beach w/surf. There IS a pier nearby - the Virginia Beach pier. And there is surf nearby - the Atlantic Ocean is outside of the inlet.


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

im hitting up lynnhaven this weekend...see if i can snatch up a few pups and specs.


----------



## Lazio112210 (May 26, 2010)

LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr said:


> im hitting up lynnhaven this weekend...see if i can snatch up a few pups and specs.


What is your preffered bait for catching specs?


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

mirrior lure or a grub(red head, smoke body) 3-4 in...thats the magic at lynnhaven.


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

i did some interneting and the wind sat. will be out of the NE for a little while and only 5-10 mph  and around night fall its going to switch and come out of the south


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

yea that is true lynn pier fisher lol


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

so fish or dont fish sat ? with all this ne talk dunno wat to do i just head out wen i wanna fish


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

hey croaker if i was you i would fish. i fish regardless of the wind but a NE can excite me. if i was you i would go. ill be at VA beach oceanfront like always


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

james i will be at buckroe you think all the cobes are gone? if so i hope to maybe get a drum


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

i have a pretty good feeling that their not. and im gonna be pinnin at VA beach so maybe i can get into one. cause everynody knows how abundant they are at VA beach pier! haha jk jk. im probaly gonna sling a fishfinder and see if i can get into a red myself. probaly try for pups to


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

ive never fished for cobia but thats wat ima do ff rig if im lucky hope to get 1 . never fished a pin rig heard of it but need to learn all that and buy a nice fighting rod


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

nice croaker. wat kinda reel you using for those big boys?? and im sure you have a chance of getting one


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

its a spinning reel called quantum optix nothn fancy with 11 ft ugly stick . over the winter i wanna get some penn reels and the 525 mag and learn how to use that


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

nice nice croaker i got a penn 4/0 for my pin.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

can u cast that 1 like the 525 or it just for fighting a fish dnt knw much bout these tryn to figure out wat to get . wat area you fish james


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

i can cast it like 10 feet with like a 6oz weight. i use it mostly for just droppin baits on the pin. i just stick to the oceanfront pier cause i know people out there and i have always fished there. i have just stuck to it. where you fish?


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

i usually fish the md area but started going to kipto and seagull but didnt fish it yet and this weekend im going to buckroe so i like fishin va better need to find more piers i like pier fishing


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

nice you should try out the oceanfront pier. there are alot of nice people out there and its pretty good fishing. not for kings and cobes but i have caught tons of blues this summer and a couple sharks. hopefully i can get some drum soon havent tried for em yet.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

thats another fish i wanna catch kingfish but no expierience for them either is that pier far ?maybe my next trip will be out there


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

yea for kings you just need to learn how to pin rig. and if you fish OV its not but 15-25 minutes from there. you just gotta get out there fairly early cause it gets crowded with tourons.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

well next time u gnna fish for kings or watever and pin rig let me knw ill cum out and meet you and if u dnt mind u can show me


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

ill be doin it sat and sunday if your willing to ditch buckroe. you can set up a FF rig there


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

im only gnna be at buckroe sat wat time u gnna be there? i can stop bye and see wasup b4 i head back


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

ill be out all day saturday pinnin and FF rigging. im lookin for that possible drum/cobe but idk come out if you want and youll get the report. How old are you Croaker?


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

im 26 and you? if its not far from buckroe ill prolly stop by a friend is drivin so its on her . send me your number in a message and ill hit u up when im down there and we can see wats bitting were


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

alright croaker sounds good im 15. haha i been fishing VA beach oceeanfront for years so i love it. lol ill shoot you a pm now


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

croaker83 said:


> so fish or dont fish sat ? with all this ne talk dunno wat to do i just head out wen i wanna fish


fishanytime you can now, fishing about to blow up...James me and a buddie went to va beach like 2 weeks ago we had 2 pins and 4 ff rigs and didnt get a bite..pretty depressing.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

damn that sounds depressing hope it turns around this weekend


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

haha lynn that sucks. i havent got any kings or cobia runs this year but i have got a couple sharks. and hopefully that drums out there on saturday.
JAmes


----------

